# Just got a call



## CamillusPaints (Jul 12, 2009)

for exterior lead paint scraping (must assume lead paint, not reliable test kit). A customer sold their house (pre 1978) and FHA loan requirments state they need all the paint scrapings removed and repainted. The customer is having a hard time finding a RRP painter. I am wondering if the EPA is setting us up to see if we follow all rules. Just seems weird that a customer would know what they need regarding RRP. I don't scare easy, but I'm more nervous than my last operation. 1 slip up and goodbye $37K


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

CamillusPaints said:


> for exterior lead paint scraping (must assume lead paint, not reliable test kit). A customer sold their house (pre 1978) and FHA loan requirments state they need all the paint scrapings removed and repainted. The customer is having a hard time finding a RRP painter. I am wondering if the EPA is setting us up to see if we follow all rules. Just seems weird that a customer would know what they need regarding RRP. I don't scare easy, but I'm more nervous than my last operation. 1 slip up and goodbye $37K


Probably not the homeowner, most likely the lender or realtor.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

You know.. I just got a call also. It is weird. I wonder if H/O actually know what has just happened. Or if it is a sting also...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I think the responsible owners are more aware of this then we may give them credit for. Hopefully if they understand it, they'll realize the extra work and charges involved. (Hey, a guy can dream cant he?!?) Nothing wrong with being the "first on the block" to tackle one of these.

I was talking to one of the EPA inspectors last week and he said they would be more than happy to come out if asked to see if all was being done correctly and give any advice. No fines, letters, etc., if they found any discrepancies. He also said they've gotten calls from HO's looking for certified individuals/businesses.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

In the past year, I have done a few bids on recently purchased older homes, and when I brought up the Lead, they had reports showing the homes had been cleared. So I think any federally financed home has been covered.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Were never going to be clear on this dang thing, Makes me just want to say no but it's a lot of job's just to give to someone els.:no:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Typically, you can't get an FHA loan if there's peeling paint on an older home. Usually, they'll have an inspector come out to "clear" a home. 

Most likely, the inspector was the one who told the HO about hiring an certified painting company.

But besides that, actually quite a high percentage of HO I've been talking to in the past 2 weeks are somewhat aware of the new laws. They don't know all of the details, but most "recall hearing" something about lead/Apr 22/1978.


----------



## rather b fishin (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree its very confusing. About to start our first ext. lead job soon. I figured as long as we have all the paper work signed, post signs around containment area, and show "intent" we will be ok. What sucks is 4 of our 6 ext. jobs have tested positive. So we are gonna give this first job a shot and see how it goes. Not to mention half of the proper supplies we need are not available yet. So there should be a grace period for all. As long as we have our ducks in a row and show intent maybe it wont be so bad...i hope


----------



## CamillusPaints (Jul 12, 2009)

rather b fishin said:


> I agree its very confusing. . What sucks is 4 of our 6 ext. jobs have tested positive.


What test kit are you using and where did you get it?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

If it was a sting I doubt that they would mention anything about lead until you finished your proposal or started to work.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe so Aaron. And maybe it is just coincidence about these homes calling for work NOW. Not sure.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

CamillusPaints said:


> for exterior lead paint scraping (must assume lead paint, not reliable test kit). A customer sold their house (pre 1978) and FHA loan requirments state they need all the paint scrapings removed and repainted. The customer is having a hard time finding a RRP painter. I am wondering if the EPA is setting us up to see if we follow all rules. Just seems weird that a customer would know what they need regarding RRP. I don't scare easy, but I'm more nervous than my last operation. 1 slip up and goodbye $37K


FHA mortgage wouldn't be RRP, but LSHR (HUD Rules)


----------



## howe (Apr 19, 2010)

*First exterior under RRP*



rather b fishin said:


> I agree its very confusing. About to start our first ext. lead job soon. I figured as long as we have all the paper work signed, post signs around containment area, and show "intent" we will be ok. What sucks is 4 of our 6 ext. jobs have tested positive. So we are gonna give this first job a shot and see how it goes. Not to mention half of the proper supplies we need are not available yet. So there should be a grace period for all. As long as we have our ducks in a row and show intent maybe it wont be so bad...i hope


Absolutely. I just went through three orders/backorders and cancelings of purchases online of a certified vac. I finally called a company and they have charged my card, so I assume it is on its way. Also, if anyone can find any sander with a shroud (not a grinder) please enlighten me. 

I started prep on my first ext. before the 22nd, but attempted to follow the guidelines. I could not find any 6 mil plastic at any of my paint suppliers, could not find a shrouded sander, couldn't get a certified vac. I laid 4 mil plasic on the ground duct taped to the foundation, no fun to walk on nor deal with the wind, nor set ladders and I just thought of all the money and pollution the petroleum industry will be adding to the profits this year. 

Anyone have an idea if we can lobby to extend the date and keep working until the proper tools come out?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well if you just throw a couple of rocks on there and maybe carry a sheet of plywood or 2 around while your trying to move 24' ladders and keep your spray line clear while wearing goggles,respirator & a mask you should be fine:thumbsup:


----------



## rather b fishin (Apr 24, 2010)

CamillusPaints said:


> What test kit are you using and where did you get it?


They are called lead check, been finding them at menards and a few other hardware stores. Two swabs per pack and simple to use.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Make sure they are the right ones. They have to have the confirmation card.
Lead Test Kits


----------



## CamillusPaints (Jul 12, 2009)

We don't have a Maynerds. I cant find them anywhere.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I just looked at a job for an apt owner who has a incoming tenant ( prego) who wants the crumbly paint on the window innerds cleaned up. 

She got the pamplet from him and got lead afierd , he went to the paint store and got my name. 

I'm going to do it, nervously. 

Much like what the window replacement guys need to do, I think. Make a lean to on the inside and keep that vac running. 

It's not just about making a buck for me. I know i will make it safer. 

Hope I don't get nailed for doing the right thing.


----------



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

y.painting said:


> Typically, you can't get an FHA loan if there's peeling paint on an older home. Usually, they'll have an inspector come out to "clear" a home.
> 
> Most likely, the inspector was the one who told the HO about hiring an certified painting company.
> 
> But besides that, actually quite a high percentage of HO I've been talking to in the past 2 weeks are somewhat aware of the new laws. They don't know all of the details, but most "recall hearing" something about lead/Apr 22/1978.


 
Y's actually right on point home owners and lenders / realitors are aware of the laws and lead paint and how it can affect the H/O's. So just make sure you know what your doing i got burnt on a job like this!


----------

